# Limited options for a table router. Looking for advice.



## eldiegoefe (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello. I want to buy a router to put on a table, and the problem is that the options are just a few. The only routers available here, with 1/2'' collet, are this two (prices are aproximate, the official rate changes, now it´s around 6 AR$ = 1 U$S):


Makita *RP2301FC*, 2100W (220V), variable speed, U$S 900 (yes, nine hundred).
Makita (SSP, profesional line) *MRP101*, 1650W (220V), fixed speed. U$S 275

There is a DeWalt *DW621*, which is different from the US model. The one here says it carries a 1/4'' collet only and has 1100W (220V), 2 HP, variable speed, U$S 525. 

I´m starting with woodworking and I might not need the best tool right now, but I also want it to last, with enough power and quality to survive my learning curve and errors. On the other hand, I´m not planing to become a profesional carpenter and make a living from this. 

My question is which are the disadvantages of a 1/4'' collet router for the table, since I´ve seen the DW621 (US and EU models) is known to be good. Also, any of you have any experience with the economic line (SSP) of Makita? Or would you suggest to go for the RP2301FC? It will be nice to hear advices from you all!

Saludos a todos!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel your pain, Diego.

We have a similar pricing problem in Australia when comparing to US prices.

My answer would be to go for the Makita RP2301FC. In the table, a variable speed, >2000w, 1/2" shank router will allow you to use larger cutters such as raised panel cutters.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have several routers, all 1/4" shank, and all used in my homemade router table. They all work well for me. However, all I use are flush trim bits, and all I work with is plywood, using templates/patterns/masters. So, depending on what you are doing, the 1/4" shank router can work well.

Another however, I was given most of my routers, but if I were to buy another, then I would go for a 1/2" shank model. That all probably didn't help a lot, but never can tell.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Diego, welcome to the forum, if you intend to become a proficient routologist then there is no question as to which router to purchase. The Makita RP2301FC is a "magic" router, it has POWER, 70mm of plunge, linear ball bearings for the pillars, LED lighting, variable speed/soft start/electric brake, can be accurately height adjusted from above the table and the basic height adjustment is calibrated in 0.1mm increments. Only this afternoon, out of curiosity I visited two tool stores and plunged every router on display with the tip of my right index finger. I was in danger of breaking my finger with some of the routers, including "big brand" ones, there were a couple that I could just manage BUT, the Makita RP2301FC took virtually no effort. I hope that fellow members go out and duplicate this test.


----------



## eldiegoefe (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your comments. I will be saving for that router. After all, although its price, the good thing is that this quality tool is available here. Everything else, like a table insert (in case it is needed) and 1/2'' router bits, will have to be bought abroad. I´m eager to start playing with that monster. 

Take care of those fingers!


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

I presume you're only looking for 220/230V routers?

I don't know what arrangements you can make to ship from the UK, but there are plenty of suitable routers available, provided that shipping and taxes aren't too high for your country.

The Draper Expert is just one of them and comes with twin bases and a completely round motor body, making it suitable for all router lifts.

Ignore the stated price, they can be obtained much cheaper - just Google for it:

Expert 1350W 230V Combination Router Kit 45368 MR1350K


----------



## eldiegoefe (Aug 12, 2013)

Alan, that´s an option. But even without the shipping, and doing a fast calculation (from the link you posted, I didn´t look for any other source), the cost would be more than half of the Makita (we have to add around 70% in taxes). I´m also not sure if any problem could arise in the custom office regarding national electrical certifications.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

eldiegoefe said:


> Alan, that´s an option. But even without the shipping, and doing a fast calculation (from the link you posted, I didn´t look for any other source), the cost would be more than half of the Makita (we have to add around 70% in taxes). I´m also not sure if any problem could arise in the custom office regarding national electrical certifications.


I thought that costings may be a serious problem, but had hoped that the reduced price of these items compared to Makita, might offset and other charges.

FWIW I buy most of my Draper tools from DraperToolBox, where the prices are much better:

Draper 45368 1350W 240V Comb Router Kit Part No: MR1350K | Draper 45368


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Diego, you might check with International Tool in Miami, Florida, USA. They ship world wide and if anybody can offer you more cost effective choices it would be them.


----------



## eldiegoefe (Aug 12, 2013)

Alan, bad luck with DraperTools, they didn't answer my questions yet.

Mike, at International Tools they were kind to quote a 220V tool (DeWalt DW625) but including shipping and argentinian taxes the cost climbs from U$S389 in USA to U$S833 in Argentina.

I got a funny answer from Professional Woodworkers Supply (australian site). I asked for some jigs and was telling them I need to know the shipping cost (they have a cumbersome system regarding that). They told me that it would be better buying directly from the US, "closer and cheaper". They were true, because the good news is that I might be traveling to USA to work for a couple of months at the end of this year, so I think I will solve this purchase in this unexpectedly manner. :dance3: I hope I can find a 220V Makita 2301FC somewhere in California. :laugh:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Saludos, Diego.

Bienvenido al foro. 

Como tu, soy aficionado al trabajo con la madera y al principio lo tomé como tal pero algunas veces he pensado hacer de esto una forma de vida más aún cuando algunos amigos elogian mis trabajos.

Comencé con un router y ahora tengo diez. El último se lo compré a Mike, el mismo que te sugiere contactar en Florida. Otra opción que puedes verificar es en el link ¨Get money or your unwanted tools¨

Saludos.


----------

